# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  place to chill on beach

## never2many

We are staying across the street from the beach for the majority of our stay. Is there a place to go use chairs for a day on the beach? We are staying at pure garden. Thanks!

----------


## takinitslow

Margaritaville

----------


## brownsd54

Sun Beach.  Just buy lunch and maybe a few beers.  Lounge chairs are free, beer is cold, and meals are good.  Margaritaville will be crowded and I don't go to Jamaica to eat overpriced American style food.  Stop in at Sun Beach and walk to Margaritaville and you will see what I mean.  You have to go to Margaritaville just to check it out and say that you've been there, but support the local bars and restaurants like Sun Beach.

----------


## Jaherring

All the employees at M'ville are local. We always have a blast there every time we visit.

----------


## Patricia

Jamaica Tamboo

----------


## SandT CHI

Yellow Bird.......thank me later

----------


## JitterBug

just across the road at bourbon beach or bar b barn . . . either is fine. just tip the security for your chair and buy a drink or two . . .

----------


## Big_frank

White Sands. Different two 4 drink specials every day. Nice food at a good price. Clean change/restrooms and nice beach.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Big fan of Sunbeach here!


The swinging chairs.

----------


## rooster

M'Ville is where I spend everyday at for my base..(I stay in the cliffs).....the crew is great & always happy to bring you your lounger & put it where ever you want it...can't beat for people watching too & music.

----------


## Marblehead

Ah for the days when Hedonism was the only faux Jamaican thing on the beach.  Find a quiet stretch of wild beach, spread your blanket and wait for the drinks and food to stroll by.  Clothing optional.

----------


## lathomas

How is it at Rondell Village to relax & drink.  Does anyone know how their drink prices are for a stop.

----------


## limeex2

I long for the days when I was the only person in Bloody Bay and DeBus was cookin the best jerk ever and the beach was twice as wide. Marblehead,if you can find a c/o place to hang in Negril without getting hassled let us know. Other wise White Sands is very accommodating. Buy and tip accordingly.

----------


## never2many

Thanks for the recommendations!

----------


## Marblehead

> I long for the days when I was the only person in Bloody Bay and DeBus was cookin the best jerk ever and the beach was twice as wide. Marblehead,if you can find a c/o place to hang in Negril without getting hassled let us know. Other wise White Sands is very accommodating. Buy and tip accordingly.


Cosmo's!  That's where Jamaicans go to eat and hang for the day.  They know Cosmo runs a tight ship with no troubles and great food.  I discovered it my first reach and have spent 99% of my beach time there ever since.  Respect  --Marblehead

That's where I acquired my Jamaican name, too!

----------


## Wisconsin gal

Want a lot of midwesterners and Canadians, nice beach, free chairs and good food?  Sun Beach.
More into the loud music, young folks scene, more locals as well?  Margaritaville.
Want very local and more rustic?  Cosmos.

----------


## captaind & Linston

Ditto what Marblehead said.

Here's a quick look

----------


## booger

I need to check this place out. How far North is it from Country Country/Treehouse? Casual stroll?

----------


## saeyedoc

> I need to check this place out. How far North is it from Country Country/Treehouse? Casual stroll?


15 minute walk or so, it's just after several large AIs

----------


## ekfa51

my walk from country country to cosmos several years ago.  i walked there slowly, checking out the AI"s.. then i sat, ordered  lunch,  went for a swim, a couple of beers and just relaxed on their beach!

  i have not done it in a while, but after looking at those pics, i am putting a visit to cosmos on my bucket list!!!

----------

